# Barking Heads



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey all,

So I went into my local 'Ark' pet shop to buy my usual Barking Heads Puppy Days and the manager came over asking if he'd been ok on it. I said yes why....then she said that they are changing the rice for barley and has serious effects on another dog that the owner previously bought food from them. He has dhiorrea and sickness and the vet said it was the barley. 

I really don't know how much of this is true, however I shall be e-mailing BH to find out. 

Anyone else heard of this???


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi

When did it change? RocketDog had an awful time about a month ago. I call it diarrhoea fortnight. He is over it now but it was truly dreadful. Lucy


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I checked the website which still says rice. Anyone bought a bag recently who can check ingredient list?


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought one yesterday and contents still the same.. Jarvis has had the odd sickness and runs however he's licking and eating goodness knows what when we are out as he's only 14 weeks so hard to judge. I have emailed BH and hope to get a reply after bank holiday.. I will also try to call them tomorrow  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a 12kg bag delivered last week .. still the same ingredients as before .. will be interested to know if the recipe is being changed as I am so happy with this product and the range


----------

